# Barcode data in excel



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello everyone!

There are some prescriptions that have barcodes on them. If I scan the barcode, I only get the barcode number. I was wondering if there's a way for to have more data than that, for example the name on the prescription, the DoB etc. Those info are already visible on the paper, but I am not sure if they are included in the barcode.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bferraz (Dec 27, 2022)

When a barcode is scanned it only retrieves its number. 
You would need a data base with these codes and the information you want. So when the code is scanned you can search in that base for the rest of the information.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 27, 2022)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> There are some prescriptions that have barcodes on them. If I scan the barcode, I only get the barcode number. I was wondering if there's a way for to have more data than that, for example the name on the prescription, the DoB etc. Those info are already visible on the paper, but I am not sure if they are included in the barcode.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


As noted by @bferraz, all a barcode is is a long alphanumeric code. There is no other "data" to get. It's very difficult to say what the code means, although a search of the number, or "UPC" and the number might reveal more. One thing for sure, the name of the person prescribed is NOT in the barcode. The barcode would contain the name of the drug, possibly the quantity (mg), possibly an expiration date, and maybe other info on the PRODUCT, but it's just one long alphanumeric code (sometimes just numbers, but can include letters).
I'm not aware of any public database where a UPC code could be retrieved, but again a search might turn one up.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 27, 2022)

Thank you both of you for your answers!

There is an online database that retrieves that info and I have access to it. But I'm not sure if it's possible to transfer that data to my excel file.

So should I be looking for a way to transfer website data to my excel file?


----------



## bferraz (Dec 27, 2022)

You can probably achieve that by using Power Query! It allows you to load some web tables to Excel.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 27, 2022)

bferraz said:


> You can probably achieve that by using Power Query! It allows you to load some web tables to Excel.


I see! I'll Google it and get back you if I can't make it!

Cheers! 😊


----------



## bferraz (Dec 27, 2022)

Sure, let me know if you need any help with that!


----------

